# Converting a logo to DST for Embroidery



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and am trying to figure out how to get a DST file created from my graphic. I saw in the past someone was able to help a member that was looking for the same type of answer. I have a GIF file I created which seemed to take away from the quality a bit, but once it gets shrunk to 2.5 height and 3.2 width or so, it should look fine. I will attach the image below, if anyone is able to help me I would be forever grateful!! In any case, any help would be appreciated! P.S- the background should be transparent, this is why I used a GIF file 

I Also have a hi res PNG file if that would help more! 

Thanks!


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry! I meant to ask this above...Is there a way to increase stitch count to make the embroidery thicker? or is this not recommended? I want it to look solid...

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I had to leave off the last Star .. The red border was too small to Embroidery.
How's this look ???


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Noyb, thats is perfect!! Looks great! Would it be too much trouble if I posted the updated pic for u to try and get that last star in there? I got the outlines much thicker. Ill post it in a sec and if you get a chance to do it id reeeaally appreciate it. This is great how much you help people on here! We greatly appreciate it! I will be sure to send u a hat when i get em made. 

Producktionz


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Red Borders around the stars will have to be about twice as thick.
I can do that if you can't.


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Noyb,

Here is the updated file. It is PNG, i remember seeing you request for a PNG from someone- if you want another filetype please ask! I added my other logo for if you are ever bored...I really appreciate it- If you want me to throw something into your paypal just ask! Again, THANK YOOU!! U r the man!

Producktionz


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

I thickened all the stars up so should look better!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's these ???


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Noyb, WOOOWWW THOSE ARE GREAT! Dude thanks a lot!! I need to get that digitizing software...where can I get it?

Thanks sgain!!

Producktionz


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm using Janome's Customizer 10000 Plus for the digitizing ...
BuzzXplore for the file conversions ..
And Photoshop for the Image editing


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Whats the summary of the process?? Just curious...what file conversion do u mean? Png to dst?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Photoshop to edit the png (or other formats) and convert to a bmp for the Janome EasyImport digitizer that creates a Janome jef embroidery file.
The problem (work) is in the digitizing.
Then BuzzXplore to convert the jef to a dst embroidery file


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice! Are you able to help me get a copy of janome digitizer?? Or buzzxplore? Really looking to learn how to do this! Whats the learnig curve?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Janome is Free .. Buzz isn't.

You might want to look at the freeware SophieSew and the tutorials.
But it looks like it has a much higher learning curve.


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

So the tough part is digitizing in janome digitIzer to jef file? Easy part is buzz where u just covert jef to dst? Cuz i have 2 more I want to get done that are wording.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Producktionz said:


> ... I have 2 more I want to get done that are wording.


Got Pictures ???


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Here they are! Hey Noyb, could you do me a solid and remove the DST files posted from before, I already downloaded them. dont want them for anyone to grab!  let me know how difficult these two would be! Thank you much sir. You are saving my life big time....

Producktionz


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There might be a problem with the Black to Black gap at the top and bottom of Fresher ??
I've outlined the produck yellow with a black Straight stitch that you can omit


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks fine to me man! Thanks a lot for your help!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Noyb,

crap, I dont think i actually downloaded those first 2 zip files! lol....do you by any chance still have them? I think i opened them up and looked at them and that was it....im an idiot.

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Producktionz (Mar 8, 2012)

Noyb,

Thanks! I hope you enjoy doing this for needy people like me . Your work is grately appreciated!

Producktionz


----------

